
MemProcFS: The Memory Process File System - DyslexicAtheist
https://github.com/ufrisk/MemProcFS
======
monocasa
I really don't understand forensic professionals' fascination with using
Windows; it always seems like a square peg in a round hole.

~~~
pjc50
It's nearly always the target system, so they have to be familiar with it.

~~~
monocasa
As an embedded engineer, I have to be familiar with my target systems, but
that doesn't make them good candidates for being host systems too.

------
mdszy
~~So if I understand correctly, this lets you create a RAMdisk to use from
within your own programs?~~

Nope, I don't understand correctly. It's too early for me.

~~~
chewmieser
It looks like it takes a memory dump of "physical memory" and it mounts it
like a FS for you to inspect as you wish. You can just navigate through
folders to find the objects you're looking for.

Interesting...

~~~
monocasa
I don't think it's a dump, I think it's live, but I could be wrong.

